# Nubian with a split ear



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

When we put the goats in the barn this afternoon, our Nubian had a scratch down her ear. We went to a concert, and went to check on them when we got home. Now her ear is completely split vertically. 

There were no dogs in the barn, and we have gone over and over the stall looking for a nail or sharp piece of metal, but we can't find anything.

We sprayed her ear, and tomorrow, I'll get some tape to hold the pieces together. They might grow back together.

That is not the kind of injury another goat could do, is it? Two NDs were in the stall with her.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Tomorrow will be too late to try to get the edges back together. It needs to be done while the tissue is fresh. Super-glue the edges back together so they touch each other, if your not able to stitch or staple it. Clean the spray off before you try to glue,stitch,staple the edges. If you wait until tomorrow, you are going to have to scrape the tissue edges to bleeding so you have raw tissue touching raw tissue.
Up to you.
Kaye


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going back out to try it.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We keep a can of the spray bandage on hand, we bought it at Walmart, works wonders for all the animals. Carolyn


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, like Kaye said... clean it, dry it, superglue the edges together and then cut a piece of something plastic, edge of a milk jug or something that lays flat. Place that on the bottom side of her ear and staple through the plastic and ear across the split. You only have to use about 5 staples across the split to hold. Make sure the edges of the ear are touching and glued together well. Spray the stapled edge with furall. Give the doe a tetanus shot and a shot of LA200 and another one in 3 days. We've done it before at the vet clinic. We used old x-ray film for repairs like this. In about 3-4 weeks you can remove the staples and plastic.


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks.

We glued it last night, and it already looks better today.

I wish I knew how she hurt herself.

Once before, she cut her ear, and had a shallow gash in her side. We blamed the Pyr pup who was with her.

Now I wonder if she is rubbing against something sharp to scratch herself.

What a troublemaker!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Just a thought...but do you use pieces of stock panel as hay feeders? or maybe a corner is not wired really well? 
Stock panels are the bane of most goat injuries...minor usually but I've had to deal with some really nasty ones. Until we started cutting them up with a torch or becoming anal about securing the corners tightly. The bolt cutters leave a sharp edge in the center. (This I know from several scars on my own body.)
Kaye


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

We have stck panels for our outside pen, and I know we have all really cut ourselves on them.

She gets hurt in the stall of the horse barn that does not have anything sharp in it at all.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

We have had sev goat injuries and one child need stitches form cuts form panels.

you can split a section of hose down the middle and wrap that around and wrap duct tape all the way around it tightly to cushion the edges.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

and while you are out there with those panel's .... watch your clothes as I look like a rag woman as I have hole's in just about everything I wear for everyday clothes. 

I hope the goat ear grow's back after taping it as mine didnt and she still has a split ear .


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

yep, stock panel edges can be nasty! Had 2 goats cut their sides on them in the same day! Also made a hay rack with one, and had a goat get her head caught... We have not used them since.. just my opinion, but I would check the pen again for ANYTHING that could possibly have cut her... I checked the pen "thoroughly" where we put our new calves last spring... 2 days later, one had a cut on his thigh... I checked again, and found a nail right at thigh-level, for a calf,.... grr.. glad your girl is doing better! Hope it heals right up for you! (and her)


----------

